
Moralistic gods, supernatural punishment and the expansion of human sociality - MrBuddyCasino
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature16980.html
======
brudgers
Related: [http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-02-11-fear-divine-
retribution-...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-02-11-fear-divine-retribution-
linked-spread-human-civilisations)

